# Two Tri Litters!



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Both girls are due tomorrow at the earliest (day 21) but I'm pretty sure it's tomorrow. Both girls used to be the same weight up until about yesterday and one started weighing 3 grams more! granted i dont weigh daily but still! Is it okay to assume that will be the larger litter? I will share pics as soon as I can


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I never guess litter sizes. When you think one litter is giant and you guess twelve you can easily come out with 6 big babies. Or you can guess 8 big babies and come out with 14 small ones.
I don't guess anymore


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

The smaller litter is being born. Counted 11 bubs so far


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Now its the larger litter's turn  momma mouse in labor


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! I paired mice on same day and they have birth on the same day! It was awesome.


----------

